# Ricotta



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Homesteaders, I am wondering if Ricotta can be frozen? I made some the other day with my sheep's milk after I made Feta, I would like to make a lasagna for friends when they come over but that wont be till after the 7 day refrigerator safe storage time, so can Ricotta be frozen? Thanks ~Chris


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

I use it when I make Lasagna and then freeze the lasagna. I guess that is the same? I have froozen cheese before and it was ok.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

I had asked my local "homestead cheese making" friend this question, she didn't know, we thought that because Ricotta is so moist that it might turn to mush under the freezing/thawing. Yes, I have frozen Lasagna too without much thought, other than being cooked beforehand? I don't know, I just didn't want to "experiment" on friends coming over for Supper...


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I tried it and didn't like the texture.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Go ahead and make the lasagna now..then when your friends get there just justthaw and bake the lasagna


----------

